# Paint is looking ok now...



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)




----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

ähmmmm no


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

It's certainly unique Steve. Looks really shiny! Like the wheels too, although I don't normally like white.


----------



## Unique A/S (Jan 9, 2005)

luv the color its like a baby blue and luv the whel wheels with the blue center cap!!

you must be chuffed?


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

smithers said:


> luv the color its like a baby blue


Porsche Riviera Blue


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Looks the nuts Steve - nice one mate :smokin:


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

can't be that far away from being complete now. Not sure about the colour at the moment - are you going for any graphics/stripes or just leaving it a solid colour?

The painted bonnet is definately the right decision though......

Looking forward to seeing this one finished.

Simon


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

No graphics, god no, its a road car.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

I don't mean graphics in a F&F type way I was thinking more highlights/pinstripe type stuff.

Looking at it as it stands now I just get the feeling it may need 'something' to break it up a bit. Although that my change when you get the bumper and spoiler on and it's sitting properly with the engine in.

SImon


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

:thumbsup: 
Nice one!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Looking good Steve :clap: 

Can't wait to see it finished now.


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Hehehe very cool but it looks like a big Matchbox toy at the moment  Good choice on the wheels!


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

That is cool, not a fan of white wheels but the wheels do look good with the blue. I was lookin at the build on this in the mag, cant wait to read about it when it gets finished.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

I like the colour ... think it'll look great when it's finished.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

if its the same car, i must express my dissapointment


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Why? Its gonna be the same barring a bonnet that needed venting, boring grey paint, big gay out of date wing, and kerbed and peeling alloys.

Wheels went to a good home on my other scrapper tho.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Ah, you decided to put a wing on the 200 ... I like that.

I've been reading your driftworks thread with interest.


----------



## bomberGTR (Dec 3, 2005)

very nice, love the colour of the Skyline. really sets it off


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

Kin Nice colour man long as you like it who gives a monkey ..

Im just putting that s13 kit on my s13 at the moment ...but with fat ass rear quarters and fenders ..

seems alot of guys are painting thier carbon bonnets now ...Predidcted this last year 

carbons done I think 

cheers Gaz


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

lol
Not bad, not bad at all 
Definitely attention grabbing paintwork/wheel combo.
I think I like it.
What spoiler IS going on then?

By the way, grey is not boring. Its wishful thinking for my bank balance to be similar 

And get some news in JTuner will ya. I always go to the projects and get a bit peeved as I have been following your notes.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

I prefer the S13.....

Sorry.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

unpainted carbon was played out early last year, infact i dont think ive ever liked it, if you have to explain why its cool, its not cool.

spoiler? just the nismo lip, if anything, cant remember now.

j-tuner? dont exist, unfortunately

and i prefer the s13 too, by miles, skylines give crap amounts for fun for your money.


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Hi Steve,

Great choice of colour.... but i am biased as you probably know, please see the pic of the track car i'm building below:chuckle: (Porsche Riviera Blue really works with carbon)

BTW my R32GTR had white wheels, im also a fan of white wheels on any car


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

I'm a bit biased too...










Sold it all now though...
/steve


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

I like it


----------



## GTR WANNABE (Feb 21, 2002)

It's different.....I like it :thumbsup:


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

Steve, you have turned an absolutely gorgeous car into a bitch wagon!!!!!

I have to say I am with mook and do not like it. Its an R32 GTR, a wolf in sheeps clothing, not a handbag.

:flame:


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Throwing my two pence in: I like it , its different and cannot wait to see more pics and defo a video when its running !Particularly as my car is 2 weeks in to it's trip to RIPS and want to get an idea of what it is going to go and sound like when it comes back!!!!!

Sparks


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Hedgehog Dodger said:


> Steve, you have turned an absolutely gorgeous car into a bitch wagon!!!!!
> 
> I have to say I am with mook and do not like it. Its an R32 GTR, a wolf in sheeps clothing, not a handbag.
> 
> :flame:


Sorry, didnt realise all the Porsche GT2s and so on which came in that colour were girlie cars:chuckle: 

Besides, im building this car for me, nobody else, and _especially_ not modified car fans:chuckle:


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

SteveN said:


> Sorry, didnt realise all the Porsche GT2s and so on which came in that colour were girlie cars:chuckle:
> 
> Besides, im building this car for me, nobody else, and _especially_ not modified car fans:chuckle:


Ohhhh right, I thought it was a Skyline not a Porsche GT2. My bad  

Just thought the 'car' looked better before hand, an awful lot better


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

SteveN said:


> Besides, im building this car for me, nobody else, and _especially_ not modified car fans:chuckle:


I bet it will be magazine featured though ...

What front bumper are you putting on it?

Phil


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

May as well have it in a mag or two, seems silly not do, no cost, no bother, nice pics, makes the car known with no effort, and worth a bit more too, winner. TBH a lot of mag feature car owners arnt fussed, but not daft enough to turn it down.

Standard front bumper with Nismo vents, i dont like any of the aftermarket ones.
I dont really like any R32GTR kits TBH, apart from skirts, as hate the std ones as makes sides look too high. As does rear bumper tho TBH.

Actual bodywork wise its gonna be very subtle, hence binned off spoiler, in a way, i wished i had a more standard bonnet, but neded vents ideally.


----------



## AK-47 (Aug 9, 2006)

SteveN said:


> Sorry, didnt realise all the Porsche GT2s and so on which came in that colour were girlie cars:chuckle:
> 
> Besides, im building this car for me, nobody else, and _especially_ not modified car fans:chuckle:


Looks like a very fast bottle of Night Nurse.


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

SteveN said:


> and worth a bit more too.


How?


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

liking that a lot, especially with the white wheels.

I'm a big fan of Riviera Blue, though I'd have to say that the pics don't do the colour justice.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Totalburnout said:


> How?


I've known of cars to sell for more simply because they were mag featured. Certainly helps a car to sell quickly too.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Totalburnout said:


> How?


Mainly cause more people know the car. Ive seen cars sell for 25k that IMO wouldnt sell for more than 15 if nobody had seen it before and it just appeared for sale one day.

Even if it was 50quid more, happy days.


----------



## Neal (Dec 10, 2005)

I like it


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Looks v good - just needs a fat, white rollcage to set the blue paint of to a T 

(hope you bought a jumbo tub of car polish!)


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Nah Jim, eeeeeevery car ive ever owned has been stripped, but not this one, not this time, stripping it wont help anyhow, esp not on such a big heavy bus.

I want a fairly comfy and silly fast road car.

Got the SX for the stripped out fun n games!

White wheels and white rollcages DO look good tho, hence my old car....


----------



## AK-47 (Aug 9, 2006)

SteveN said:


>


That is a cracking looking car, liking that very much.. timeless shape


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

AK-47 said:


> That is a cracking looking car, liking that very much.. timeless shape


why thankyou  to be honest im gutted i ever sold it, the amount of fun for your money (which is what its all about for me) was off the charts, and i can only imagine the great spec it would be by now, it was awsome enough then


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

SteveN said:


> Nah Jim, eeeeeevery car ive ever owned has been stripped, but not this one, not this time, stripping it wont help anyhow, esp not on such a big heavy bus.
> 
> I want a fairly comfy and silly fast road car.
> 
> ...


Awesome!
You should try and buy it back maybe ? Although your 180 looks cool too.


----------



## AK-47 (Aug 9, 2006)

What did your Cosworth have by way of mods and power SteveN? - I've always had a real soft spot for 3 Door Sierra Cosworths and those wheels suited it perfectly.

Proper car that


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

AK-47 said:


> What did your Cosworth have by way of mods and power SteveN? - I've always had a real soft spot for 3 Door Sierra Cosworths and those wheels suited it perfectly.
> 
> Proper car that


as they say.....
the search button is your friend 

Plenty of info on here from Steve, including stories of going past police stations with the anti-lag on, baiting them:chuckle:


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Dont lie Dave, i drive totally normally, the performance of that car was a total waste on me, cause i never went over 3k, lol 

Bean- I have absolutley no idea where the car is now!

AK47- Stripped bare inside with weld in cage and buckets. Very modified engine giving approx 400bhp and 400lbft running 30psi from 3500-7800 rev limiter. Big brakes, proper suspension, etc etc.
And yeah, PROPER antilag so still running 25psi+ even when let off the throttle for gearchanges, corners, etc, which kinda makes any car 10 times as fun to drive.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

SteveN said:


> AK47- Stripped bear inside .....


LOL - why did the bear have to be stripped:chuckle:


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

You made THAT up too, I can spell, honest!


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

I should have waited longer so that you could not edit it!
I will leave you alone now.....


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

i like it!

its differnt and takes balls to do it, looks really nice!


----------



## xxl225 (Oct 31, 2005)

well done mate looks great,hope to be seeing you going round bath soon on the limiter,no less


----------



## ollam69 (Jun 22, 2006)

The Trust skits look too soft and flabby, Some Nissan or Do Luck ones would look better.


----------



## bomberGTR (Dec 3, 2005)

ollam69 said:


> The Trust skits look too soft and flabby, Some Nissan or Do Luck ones would look better.


:chairshot lol


----------



## cossiedave (Dec 14, 2006)

love the colour mate.....


----------



## ollam69 (Jun 22, 2006)

bomberGTR said:


> :chairshot lol


But the colour is very nice


----------

